# THE RUNWAY > Cruise Travel Forum >  Dhow Cruise in Dubai a fantastic dinner had ever.

## Mahesh-Yadav

Hey guys,
Had been to Dubai in the mid week of February, really enjoyed a lot with my fiancee got some information regarding the travel which we had booked through. Just posting this link http://www.dhowcruiseindubai.com/ so that in future one might find this helpful. An evening and dinner at the dhow cruise was simply an amazing and memorable experience.I really loved the dinner on the cruise, and yeah the best ways to watch the Dubai Marinas skyline is through the dhow cruise, were welcomed with the traditional Kahwah  the Arabic coffee and a good entertainment show. Really enjoyed a lot. :-)

----------

